# My car is worth less than $1000



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

I drive the ? out of my 05 Corolla. I still have 13 months to drive it before it ages out. The car is slowly starting to look as if it’s in a mad max movie. 

Lyft passengers haven’t complained but a few little Uber snitches sent me nasty grams. More like badges of honor. ? your white glove expectations @ .58 cents a mile. I can’t wait till my car really starts looking like wtf! 

The unknown factor is that the car is in better shape physically than anything they are driving. I could care less about cosMetics when safety is my primary concern. 

Who doesn't like plowing through the reflectors at the airport? Makes it easier to navigate imo.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I drive the ? out of my 05 Corolla. I still have 13 months to drive it before it ages out. The car is slowly starting to look as if it's in a mad max movie.
> 
> Lyft passengers haven't complained but a few little Uber snitches sent me nasty grams. More like badges of honor. ? your white glove expectations @ .58 cents a mile. I can't wait till my car really starts looking like wtf!
> 
> ...


Pics of your car !


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

I'd cancel if I ordered a ride and saw that it was an 05 Corolla. Like, exactly at the 1m57s mark just to punish you.

How dare you treat me to a hoopty. I deserve to Express Pool in style and luxury.

If by some chance the cancellation didn't go thru in time, you best believe I'm gonna passive-aggressively 1* that ass and get a refund.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I drive the ? out of my 05 Corolla. I still have 13 months to drive it before it ages out. The car is slowly starting to look as if it's in a mad max movie.
> 
> Lyft passengers haven't complained but a few little Uber snitches sent me nasty grams. More like badges of honor. ? your white glove expectations @ .58 cents a mile. I can't wait till my car really starts looking like wtf!
> 
> ...


As long as you can pass the safety inspection wgaf?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I drive the ? out of my 05 Corolla. I still have 13 months to drive it before it ages out. The car is slowly starting to look as if it's in a mad max movie.
> 
> Lyft passengers haven't complained but a few little Uber snitches sent me nasty grams. More like badges of honor. ? your white glove expectations @ .58 cents a mile. I can't wait till my car really starts looking like wtf!
> 
> ...


Any rust?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I drive the ? out of my 05 Corolla. I still have 13 months to drive it before it ages out. The car is slowly starting to look as if it's in a mad max movie.


Has it hit 299,999 miles? 03-08 rollas and Matrix odometer wont go past that, and then you loose mileage deduction.

Great car, although it looks old now. Engine is fantastic. Biggest flaw is the engine is prone to oil burning, but that's not a deal breaker to me. Oilchecks are important on that car.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Pics....


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Future is pool and comfort, mark my words....no select, no X, english


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

So what are you going to do when the car finally ages out?


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Are you enjoying the experience of the WEIRD shit breaking at high mileages?

Latest selections from my 232K mile 2008 Cobalt:

#1: Hazard flasher warning button decided to yeet itself into the dashboard. Pro is I'm no longer one of those drivers with their hazards on sitting outside your house. Con is if I break down I have to choose one side or the other and leave the ignition on sitting on the shoulder. This is an $18 part, can't wait to tear the dash apart and fix it and then spend the next few months tracking down new squeaks and rattles.

#2: There's some kind of plasticky flapping sound up under the passenger side of the dash, but I think it's on the outside of the interior down by the engine and all. Only gets noisy above 60mph and with a stiff headwind.

#3: Coin pocket on the left side of the dash broke its hinge, so there's a wood screw drilled through the edge of the dashboard sticking out a quarter inch into where the old hinge was, and it's holding for now. This is NOT causing the flappy sound in #2.

#4: Squeaks from the rear shocks (which are fine, I think) are getting really loud, especially on early morning airport runs when it's quiet out. I've taken to telling the passengers, "oh sorry, the previous owner put performance shocks on this thing and they have polyurethane isolators instead of rubber and greasing them with silicone isn't helping as much as I'd like...etc etc etc" and they totally stop listening after polyurethane isolators and go back to their Instagram. Car guy humor...works every time. But seriously I think those Gabriel shocks have poly isolators and I hate them. ACDelco shocks will run me about $34 each and it's two bolts. Easy fix once we get moved into a house and I have a garage, probably around the beginning of November.

#5: The thermostat is stuck open. But not all the way. So if it's hot outside, or really cold, it does just fine warming the car up, but if it's in the 50-65 degree range the coolant doesn't hit 180 degrees by the first few minutes of driving it'll turn the engine fans on max speed, disable the air conditioner compressor (fogging up the windows nearly instantly), and the temp readout shows 3 dashes instead of a number. The fix for this is to replace the thermostat, but that's messy to do myself and expensive for someone else to do it. So it hasn't been done yet. Instead, I simply disconnect the battery for a few minutes and reconnect, set the clock, and lose all my data for average mpg and speed and all that. The car is warmed up fine at that point but it doesn't know until that gets reset. Radio presets stay remembered though (which is good - there's 36 of them). I already bought the thermostat ($32) and have some coolant to top off and bleed the system, but waiting until I have the garage and then I can do it the least messy way possible and put down things to absorb any spills that happen anyway.

#6: Big huge fat passengers end up pulling the right rear door weatherstripping inside with their ample asses, and then the car has horrible wind noise for awhile until they get out and I stop, get out myself, walk around, and tuck it back in. I thought about maybe gluing it into place, but then it would probably get pulled out anyway and then I'd have some 300+ pound grandma complaining about a giant glue stain on their mumu. Better to just tuck it in a few times a week than to destroy someone's clothes. Replacement weatherstripping will cost me about $70 at the dealer.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

occupant said:


> Are you enjoying the experience of the WEIRD shit breaking at high mileages?
> 
> Latest selections from my 232K mile 2008 Cobalt:
> 
> ...


My car just turned ove 200000 and yes the weird shit is happening

1) the sun roof leaks but the sun roof dosent work so I can't get to the drains to clean them out without dropping the headliner and replacing the motor. That ain't happening so I bought a roll of gorilla tape and taped the sunroof shut. No more leak, but no more sunroof either

2) the front passenger seat no longer reclines. Or rather it reclines but it won't "un-recline" My mechanic got it back up into a sitting position and I epoxied a bottle cap over the switch. So now the sea goes back and forward but the seat back is fixed

3) I lost one headlight. (Original HID system) turned out it wasn't the bulb. The assembly was cracked and water got in and drowned the ballast (who knew there was such a thing?). I took ir to 3 places and got the same story everywheee. New assembly costs $800. Even on eBay over $300. So I wired in new LED bulbs with a toggle switch on the dash

3) related to #2, now I have no high beams. So I mounted a couple of LED spots and another toggle switch on the dash

4) a passenger plugged their phone charger into the ac plug.(on the back of the center console Then whacked it with their knee whisk pulled out the plug. So no more 120v

4) 2 of the 4 12v outlets burned out, (no its 
not a fuse, I checked)

5) the weather stripping at the bottom of the windshield is deteriorating. So more gorilla tape

I fell asleep at the airport yesterday with the lights on. I got a jump from another driver so all is ok, I bought a portable jump starter with an inverter and 12 volt power takeoffs and an air compressor so I'm prepared for the next time

My dad wasn't much of a handyman and he used to say, if it can't be fixed with a hammer, screwdrivers and pliers, it can't be fixed. I've added WD-40 and duct tape to his tool box and now I can fix anything, (or it can't be fixed)

I'm looking forward to the next 200000 miles to see what happens next


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Uber in South America


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

raisedoncereal said:


> I'd cancel if I ordered a ride and saw that it was an 05 Corolla. Like, exactly at the 1m57s mark just to punish you.
> 
> How dare you treat me to a hoopty. I deserve to Express Pool in style and luxury.
> 
> If by some chance the cancellation didn't go thru in time, you best believe I'm gonna passive-aggressively 1* that ass and get a refund.


Bring it on. Since I give all my passengers 1 star then we will see who is laughing last.



Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Any rust?


A little bit. It came with the car.



oldfart said:


> So what are you going to do when the car finally ages out?


If I am still driving replace it with a less than 5k car. More than likely going to retire from
Rideahare. Albeit without anything to show for it. Use my history degree possibly?



occupant said:


> Are you enjoying the experience of the WEIRD shit breaking at high mileages?
> 
> Latest selections from my 232K mile 2008 Cobalt:
> 
> ...


I have had two failures with the car. One and a half actually. The first thing to go was the starter. No biggie. Second was the check engine light popped a transmission code. After a year of driving with the light on I had to smog the car. Fixed the transmission which was a seal and nothing internal. Besides that the car is so basic that nothing else has broken yet.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I drive the ? out of my 05 Corolla. I still have 13 months to drive it before it ages out. The car is slowly starting to look as if it's in a mad max movie.
> 
> Lyft passengers haven't complained but a few little Uber snitches sent me nasty grams. More like badges of honor. ? your white glove expectations @ .58 cents a mile. I can't wait till my car really starts looking like wtf!
> 
> ...


At the very least you're mentally prepared for deactivation ✔


----------



## Vishnu643 (Aug 23, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> As long as you can pass the safety inspection wgaf?


customers GAF. Customers want it all for free. Us humans sure are picky ass beggers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

occupant said:


> Are you enjoying the experience of the WEIRD shit breaking at high mileages?
> 
> Latest selections from my 232K mile 2008 Cobalt:
> 
> ...


YOU GOT A " CHEVY COBALT" TO LAST 230,000 MILES !?!?!?


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> YOU GOT A " CHEVY COBALT" TO LAST 230,000 MILES !?!?!?


That's what I was thinking. When he listed the problems, I was expecting things like blown head gasket, transmission failure or burning 2 qt's of oil every 1000 miles. To have those minor problems with any GM vehicle at >200K miles makes it a unicorn.

BTW, at 219K miles, Not much has happened with mine. The rubber seals around the windshield are deuterating but it doesn't leak (yet...). I get some exhaust rubbing on the chassis due to excessive engine shimmy during acceleration. It's likely due to a motor mount. And I think my wheel bearings are going out on one/both of my rear wheels. Although it might also be the cheapo tires I had put on a few months ago. Just more rotation noise than before.

That's about it though.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

losiglow said:


> That's what I was thinking. When he listed the problems, I was expecting things like blown head gasket, transmission failure or burning 2 qt's of oil every 1000 miles. To have those minor problems with any GM vehicle at >200K miles makes it a unicorn.


Especially the " Cobalt "!

The Cobalt upgrade was the Cruze.

Its like getting 230,000 miles out of a chevy Cavalier !

Man must be a Mechanical Wizard !



losiglow said:


> That's what I was thinking. When he listed the problems, I was expecting things like blown head gasket, transmission failure or burning 2 qt's of oil every 1000 miles. To have those minor problems with any GM vehicle at >200K miles makes it a unicorn.
> 
> BTW, at 219K miles, Not much has happened with mine. The rubber seals around the windshield are deuterating but it doesn't leak (yet...). I get some exhaust rubbing on the chassis due to excessive engine shimmy during acceleration. It's likely due to a motor mount. And I think my wheel bearings are going out on one/both of my rear wheels. Although it might also be the cheapo tires I had put on a few months ago. Just more rotation noise than before.
> 
> That's about it though.


Ford has Horrible window rubber.
Especially on front & rear windshields.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Ford has Horrible window rubber.
> Especially on front & rear windshields.


I have an Acura but live in Utah where we get lots of sun in the summer and freezing cold/snow/salt/etc. in the winter. It can be hard on rubber. I've had to replace some suspension bushings and the rubber boots on my CV joints. That's kind of normal for that kind of mileage though.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Bring it on. Since I give all my passengers 1 star then we will see who is laughing last.


I challenge you to a fist fight.

In case you accept: I made other plans.

I hate you.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

You two are being ridiculous.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

You're being more ridiculous and I hate you.

>: (


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Corolla, Civic or Prius with over 100k miles is the best way to go in this business.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> Corolla, Civic or Prius with over 100k miles is the best way to go in this business.


Yea, but then you have to drive those.....oof they're tiny.....I'm thinking midsize hybrid (like a camry, it uses the same engine/trans as the Prius right?) is the best bet. Get the benefit of the drivetrain without the tiny little econobox proportions. Some of the new camry's even look "not half bad" :biggrin:


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

2kwik4u said:


> Yea, but then you have to drive those.....oof they're tiny.....I'm thinking midsize hybrid (like a camry, it uses the same engine/trans as the Prius right?) is the best bet. Get the benefit of the drivetrain without the tiny little econobox proportions. Some of the new camry's even look "not half bad" :biggrin:


New Camry for this job. Not in my market! .58 pax deserve hoopties.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

raisedoncereal said:


> You're being more ridiculous and I hate you.
> 
> >: (


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> New Camry for this job. Not in my market! .58 pax deserve hoopties.


At the low rates, best to use the cheapest car possible. Really should using a 1960's vehicle, as you are getting 1960's taxi rates. Lol.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

That wasn't a full 5 minutes.

Let me talk to your manager about getting a refund


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> New Camry for this job. Not in my market! .58 pax deserve hoopties.


Not necessarily new, just not a Prius. Saw a Camry Hybrid on Craigslist the other day for $5k. Not super cheap car, but seems like it would do the trick.......and you wouldn't have to endure the Prius


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Camrys are more expensive if you want to give your pax a more comfortable ride. It’s not in my business plan though.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

raisedoncereal said:


> That wasn't a full 5 minutes.
> 
> Let me talk to your manager about getting a refund


No!


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Pics of your car !


⚠FOUND⚠
1 Feral Corolla
with sleeping driver.
I'm confident all the dents are Khosrowshahi's Fault


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Really should using a 1960's vehicle, as you are getting 1960's taxi rates. Lol.


?HA!?!
NO F'ing WAY!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

losiglow said:


> I have an Acura but live in Utah where we get lots of sun in the summer and freezing cold/snow/salt/etc. in the winter. It can be hard on rubber. I've had to replace some suspension bushings and the rubber boots on my CV joints. That's kind of normal for that kind of mileage though.


Ohhhhh . . 
Like Arizona.
Brutal on Rubber & Paint.



Uber's Guber said:


> ?HA!?!
> NO F'ing WAY!!
> View attachment 359989


Im buying That Car
If i win the lottery.

But i want the 63 hard top with split back v window.

Them . 
Maybe . . .the BOAT to go with it !

Sigh . . .


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Pics of your car !


that would be nice



oldfart said:


> My car just turned ove 200000 and yes the weird shit is happening
> 
> 1) the sun roof leaks but the sun roof dosent work so I can't get to the drains to clean them out without dropping the headliner and replacing the motor. That ain't happening so I bought a roll of gorilla tape and taped the sunroof shut. No more leak, but no more sunroof either
> 
> ...


i like the re wiring job


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I drive the ? out of my 05 Corolla. I still have 13 months to drive it before it ages out. The car is slowly starting to look as if it's in a mad max movie.
> 
> Lyft passengers haven't complained but a few little Uber snitches sent me nasty grams. More like badges of honor. ? your white glove expectations @ .58 cents a mile. I can't wait till my car really starts looking like wtf!
> 
> ...


Hey,

Man up...get a Tesla to drive for Uber. Your body ( and your soul ???) don't deserve that Corolla shiiiiiiiitbox.

Who gives a **** about pax. You are bursting your ass to make money for what??? Let me list it: Pay bill, improve your life quality , putting the kids through college, pay for hooker or stripper...it's all about enjoying life.

So why spending half of your day in a moving shittttttbox that might not give you enough protection in case crash happens?


----------

